# können fische schreien ?



## d-tour (22. Dezember 2009)

moin moin Angelfreunde ,

ich hatte letztens ein seltsames Erlebnis mit einem Rotauge.
Nachdem ich es mit einem Schlag auf dem Schädel betäubt hatte und als ich dann den 'Herzstich durchgeführt hatte, öffnete das Rotauge sein Maul und ein heller fiepender Ton von ca. 2-3 sekunden ist mir entgegen gekommen.
Da war ich erstmal sehr überrascht da fische doch keine Stimmbänder haben und wir beim Fischereilehrgang davon auch nichts mitbekommen haben.

Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht habt  und woran das liegen kann das man Töne von ihnen hört.



Gruß

Marco


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

Klar können die das! 

Aber bitte nicht weiter sagen, ich wollte damit nächstes Mal 
zum Supertalent! Wenn die schon Köter nehmen dann wird 
mein Pavarottizander der Hit #6 

Ne Spaß bei Seite, da hat sich einfach nur die Luftblase geleert und
die durch den Schlund entweichende Luft hat diesen Ton fabriziert.


----------



## d-tour (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

hmm du meinst die schwimmblase oder ? aber die war noch gefüllt mit luft so wie bei den anderen rotaugen die nicht geschrien haben. hatte extra darauf geachtet weil ich das auch erst vermutet hatte aber scheint wohl so das die schwimmblase bei dem schreienden rotauge mehr mit luft gefüllt war als die von den anderen fischen und das da tatsächlich was rausgekommen ist.

ich hatte ganz schöne augen gemacht als das rotauge zu mir sprach


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

Was meinst Du wie blöd wir geguckt haben als uns 
das erste Mal ein Knurrhahn angebrummt hat


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was meinst Du wie blöd wir geguckt haben als uns
> das erste Mal ein Knurrhahn angebrummt hat



Kai, der brummt doch dauernd rum.:m


----------



## BaschKiller (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

Hi 

Vielleicht hattest du ja im Ohr fiepen.
Und das das Rotauge das Maul aufgemacht hat ist wahrscheinlich
zufall.

Vielleicht hattest du ja auch nur Tinnitus.

Gruß

BaschKiller:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

Die Knurrhähne sind aber auch teuflisch


----------



## Big Man (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

Schreien vielleicht nicht aber Furzen 

Guckst du Hier


----------



## goeddoek (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*



Big Man schrieb:


> Schreien vielleicht nicht aber Furzen
> 
> Guckst du Hier




Richtig - und da das Rotauge 'nen Darmverschluss hatte, hat es stattdessen gerülpst   

Nee, im Ernst - wie Kai schon geschrieben hat, ist das wohl Luft gewesen, die entwichen ist.

Und ja - Knurrhähne können tatsächlich furchterregend sein


----------



## Leif-Jesper (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

|wavey:
Also das einzige Geräusch, das ich bis jetzt von einem Fisch gehört habe ist eine Art Knurren oder Bellen von einem Graskarpfen auf der Abhakmatte|bigeyes
Aber ich denke auch, dass in deinem Fall der Fisch nicht, oder zumindest nicht direkt für das Geräusch verantwortlich war.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

wurde bestimmt von nem getarnten PETA Aktivist eröffnet ... #c


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

@jörg
wie kommst du darauf? auch wenn ich zuerst auch dran dachte, habe ich mir erst mal die mühe gemacht, daß erstposting von d-tour gelesen und nehme deshalb mal nicht gleich nen petaprovokant, sondern recht unerfahrenen neuangler an. und deshalb sage ich erst mal hallo und willkommen im ab. 
zur problematik, was du da gehört haben kannst, kann durchaus ausströmende oder auch eindringende luft sein, die aus einem bis dahin mit luft gefüllten raum im fisch austritt oder in einem unter unterdruck stehenden einströmt und dabei engstellen passiert, ähnlich dem fiepen mit dem luftballonmundstück oder dem pfeifen auf einem flaschenhals
bei den hier genannten knurrhähnen ist es keine entweichende oder einströmende luft, diese bringen ihre zweikammrige blase zum vibrieren und diese wird damit zum resonanzraum, das hört sich aber nicht pfeifend, sondern tiefer, eben wie ein knurren an.  ( ist das selbe prinzip wie bei einer pauke, das gespannte paukenfell wird zum vibrieren gebracht und die luft darunter als resonanzraum genutzt)
übrigens, so makaber es klingt, wir haben als jugendliche mal nen erhängten gefunden, als man den vom baum holte und der druck auf seine luftröhre weg war, schnarchte der! das war auch das phänomen mit der luft.


----------



## d-tour (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

besten dank euch.

dann weiss ich ja jetzt bescheid, dachte schon der fisch meckert mich aus 

und NEIN, solch ein aktivist bin ich auf keinen fall.
die würden hier doch eh nicht fragen da sie mit sicherheit ihre eigene fest gebohrte meinung haben 


ich bin ja mal gespannt welche fische mir in zukunft nochwas zu erzählen haben #6


viele grüße

d-tour


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: können fische schreien ?*

Saugeiler Fred...ich pack mich weg.............heheheheheheheeheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

